# Padron Cigars Don't Age Well? Says Who?



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

I just opened a box of Padron Family Reserve No. 40 Maduro from nearly seven years ago. It was better than the newly boxed No. 40's I have had recently. The aged 40 had more cedar spice, was far more harmonious/complex with some soft floral and tea notes, and had less nicotine. Why is it commonly stated that Padron cigars don't age well? Why do you hold this opinion?


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

i dont know about the higher end padrons, but i think the X000 lines age very well. some people believe that since padron ages before shipping on their anniversary and other high end lines are aged enough upon receipt.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

I think some like the youngish vibrant flavour profile while there are those that prefer more balance and integration.

I am aging some Padron 1926 Maduro myself. The 1964 Maduro does very well with age. 1964 Natural, not so much.


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

sengjc said:


> I am aging some Padron 1926 Maduro myself. The 1964 Maduro does very well with age. 1964 Natural, not so much.


Interesting, why are the naturals not good with rest on them but the maduro wrapper are???


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

pittjitsu said:


> Interesting, why are the naturals not good with rest on them but the maduro wrapper are???


Maybe it's the oils. I tend to see Maduro wrappers being oily but the naturals are not so if any.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2012)

Aging tends to mellow flavors, so stronger cigars like maduros tend to remain more flavorful with age. On the other extreme, Connecticut wrappered cigars do not age well at all. As far as Padrons go, they age well


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

I personally have not aged any Padrons, but I am a huge Padron fan. My local B&M carries the full Padron line, and keeps oogles of them in stock. Some of the x000 series, as well as the anny and family reserve series have been on the shelves for a year plus. I have noticed that smoking some of the maduros that are well rested and aged, smoke alot smoother than the boxes ROTT. I agree it has something to do with the oils. I can't comment on the natural as I so not smoke them as often. All I can say is any Padron, aged or not, is a kick a$$ cigar. Awesome construction, good burn, excellent flavor profiles, good company to deal with, and always worth the extra money!

Hope that someone else has more input.


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

No argument, Padron is a top notch company. I have never had a shoddy product produced by that amazing family


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Just remember that "aging" doesn't always mean better.
At some point, the legs will fall off.
I believe Scottw was very disappointed with a box of anny's after a few yrs.

On a side note there was a blind taste test last yr with a boxes of 05 3000's.
I don't remember anyone saying they were worth the wait and more importantly, they did not
resemble a 64 at all.....


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Al is correct. I have had both the 40 yr and 80 yr anni both fresh and then again after 3 yrs and in my opinion (everyone is different), the aged ones where underwhelming and had lost something in the aging process. Again, that's just for me, some may love them aged.


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

I only age my padrons by way of selection. Meaning I usually choose something else to smoke, allowing the Padrons to sit. I cannot Imagine that they gain anything much from resting. To me, they are close to perfection ROTT.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

sengjc said:


> The 1964 Maduro does very well with age. 1964 Natural, not so much.


this is good news. I have a few with 3 years on them, will smoke em soon!!!


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

pittjitsu said:


> ... they are close to perfection ROTT.


You know what they say: close but no cigar.


----------



## GregS (May 8, 2012)

I recently smoked a Padron 2000 maduro that sat in my tupperdor for a month at 69% RH. My overall impression was that it could have used some more age.

I am making the switch to 65% and will be storing the remaining four 2000s. I am hoping that i see a favourable change after 6 months or a year.

G


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

Good thread Nathan. I always wondered about aging Padrons.


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

Someone is blurring the distinction between "resting" (a few weeks to a few months) and "aging" (a few years or more). I'm sure some palates will like the difference aging brings, but I think the issue with Padron's, especially the anniversary series, is that they don't require aging (I think we once concluded that resting was always a good idea) to be very good, even great cigars.

I recently received a couple of boxes (La Reloba Oscuro and Perdomo Lot 826 "slow aged") that had some potential flavor but were sharp and a little harsh ROTT. I'm going to smoke another of each after a couple of months rest and make sure I leave some around a year or two to see what happens to them. My (admittedly immature) instinct tells me these will taste much better with a little time. OTOH I've smoked many Padrons ROTT or with at most a couple months on them, and they are always good. I have a few with 9 months on them now and they are still good.


----------



## Madlying (May 10, 2011)

I had a box of the 4000 series in maduro which had close to three years on them, had plenty of plume and tasted wonderful, the strength was a bit toned down which allowed the flavors to just run wild.


----------



## 3r1ck (Jan 9, 2008)

I got one of those Padron 8-Cigar Samplers in the maduro wrapper. Had three of the 1926, three 1964, and two X000. I let them acclimate in my humidor and smoked one. Couldn't keep my hands off the dang things after that. Great ROTT. I couldn't imagine them getting much better with age, but who knows. I don't think I'll ever know.


----------



## jmaloneaz (Jun 29, 2012)

The Padrons' I bought or were given to me don't last long enough to be aged! :loco: I still have an 80 yr anniversary that I got last Christmas that I am saving. I smoked his brother (a 45 year?) the day I got it with my step-son who bought us both one for Christmas.


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

In my experience, Padrons do not age well. Keep in mind, the high-end lines (Family Reserve, 1926, etc) are using aged leaf (up to 10 years in some of the Reserves). I've never had a Padron that improves with additional aging (The 45 Yrs Reserve is probably my favorite non-Cuban cigar, but after a couple of years in the humi, it's flat). Jorge Padron famously took a veiled shot at Opus X when he said something along the lines of "If you ask people to spend $20 on a cigar, you shouldn't ask them to wait three years to smoke it."


----------



## Ken Hastings (Jun 28, 2012)

I don't think Jorge Padrón cares his cigars are the #1 most requested and #1 seller according to the latest Cigar Insider (free subscription with CRA membership.)


----------

